# Night Dive - Destin



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

My wife and a friend of ours headed out of Destin Pass around 6pm and made an evening dive on the Air Force barge...nothing out of the ordinary.

Then we went over to the Ms. Louise and anchored up right at dusk. My head came about a foot from a jew fish that resides on the wreck and then at the end of the dive we saw a good size loggerhead sleeping under the wreck. The picture quality isn't that good...but you can get the idea.

After the dives, we went back to the harbor for dinner and a few drinks. Not a bad way to spend a Friday night.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome thanks, brings back fond memories.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

That's pretty cool! =)


----------

